# Enabling gdm at boot in NetBSD 5.1



## jewsofeast (Nov 25, 2010)

I've installed gnome from meta-pkgs in NetBSD. I can't get gdm start at the time of boot. I've enabled gdm and gnome in /etc/rc.conf but it wont start after booting. I run startx and it takes me to gnome desktop. How to fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

I suggest finding a place to ask that here: http://www.netbsd.org/community/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

or http://www.daemonforums.org/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2010)

Since there are obviously far better places to ask this: closed.


----------

